# 2 degrees above and they still want to be outside!



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think these girls know it is cold outside LOL


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeeze we got some snow and cold weather and my does wouldn't even stick there noses out the door. It's well above freezing now and I have kick them out and close the gate or they just stay in the barn all day.
Your goaties are adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, my girls are outside running around and enjoying the sunshine. It is 9 degrees here.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine can come and go at will, they choose out unless it is really cold at nite or raining


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine choose too...the older gals stay in, the doelings from spring come out


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

They are so cute!! Its 34 degrees here and my Nigerians run inside every time the wind blows. I'll have to show them your pics and tell them to toughen up. Haha!


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

AvyNatFarm said:


> They are so cute!! Its 34 degrees here and my Nigerians run inside every time the wind blows. I'll have to show them your pics and tell them to toughen up. Haha!


That might just work. :razz:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The picture with one goatie rearing at the dog, who's like 'what?'! is too funny!


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> The picture with one goatie rearing at the dog, who's like 'what?'! is too funny!


 They try to play with each other but haven't quite figured it out yet LOL I think Charlie, my little dog, is having an identity crises, he thinks he's a goat. :lol:


----------



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

Are they cashmere goats? They kind of look like it.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

No, Nigerian Dwarf, just fuzzy due to being in the cold so much.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

91baby said:


> I don't think these girls know it is cold outside LOL


They know, they just don't care. :laugh:


----------

